# What did you do with all the cards?



## upset/confused (Jul 26, 2011)

We kept every card from every holiday and major event.That's 10 years worth. Any suggestions?

In a legal separation now, but will turn into divorce.


----------



## Separated79 (May 28, 2011)

Just keep it put it in a box wrap and put "memories of the past"and hide it in the attic maybe...so when time comes that you may be over him and you can actually read it again with a smile.


----------



## Sod (Aug 20, 2011)

You must have kept them for a reason. I agree that you should put them in a box and store them somewhere. You are probably going up and down on the rollercoaster of emotions that we all are right now and you dont want to make any rash decisions that you will later regret. Store them now and deal with any keepsakes later when you are over this and make that decision then


----------



## upset/confused (Jul 26, 2011)

Hard to keep because of his infidelity. I dont know if the words were ever meant for me. I have already ripped a few apart because they feel like lies.


----------



## gearhead65 (Aug 25, 2011)

Try not to over think this. Men are very simple creatures. We don't tend to get cards for people we don't like. So more than likely he meant what he said in them.


----------



## upset/confused (Jul 26, 2011)

Sod said:


> You must have kept them for a reason.


Actually he is the one that made sure we kept them. I have already ripped up a few because they just piss me off now.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

I put everything (cards gifts etc) that he'd given me and I dumped it all on the OW's doorstep. One gift I found out later that she had actually picked out for me for my H to give to me. It was a night light sort of thing with a middle finger in the center of it. Sure says alot, especially since I gave it back to her


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm wondering that as well. As well as the wedding album, wedding video, things like that. Probably the suggestion of putting them in a box in the attic for now would be a good idea. The emotions are too high at this time to think logically about things like that. Maybe review the box and decide what to do with them when you come across it again years down the road.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

upset/confused said:


> Hard to keep because of his infidelity. I dont know if the words were ever meant for me. I have already ripped a few apart because they feel like lies.


I felt the same. I kept all mine, they were already in a shoebox, I took that and all my wedding mementos and such and put them in a bin and placed them in the garage. I will put them in the attic and leave them there in case the kids ever want to look through any of it. But right now I just want it out of sight. What's weird is my stbx came to the house and took his stuff while I was at work one day after we had separated, and he scoured the house taking anything that belonged to him. He took every card I ever gave him, but I bet mine ended up in a dumpster. Guess I'll never know. He did take his wedding band off and put it on his keyring, so who the heck knows what goes through his fogged up head. He also went in my jewelry box and took his original wedding band. I am sitting trying to figure out what to do with my dress, engagement ring, pictures, etc. For now I'm just getting it out of the house. I think that's best. Make it symbolic. You're taking those memories and appreciating them for what they are... memories. It's a big part of your life. Now it's time for the next part.


----------

